# Electronic business cards



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I have way to many business cards. I dont think I want a rolodex, I think I would like to download them.
Anybody use anything like that?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Bender there is a card scanner... a boss a LONG time ago had one.. so I am sure they are still around. I will try to find a link to one.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

http://www.cardscan.com/index.asp

first one I saw. This looks to be a good idea to do! I need to see how much they are though.


EDIT: http://www.google.com/products?q=Ca...US:official&client=firefox-a&um=1&sa=N&tab=wf


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

nEighter said:


> http://www.cardscan.com/index.asp
> 
> first one I saw. This looks to be a good idea to do! I need to see how much they are though.
> 
> ...


I have one and it works pretty good. If you are using ACT then this is a great add on.

I used it in a different business but I am no longer using either ACT or the Cardscan. For biz card info every thing just goes in the Blackberry now.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks Nate. I will look into that.

I cant decide if I love my BB or hate it


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

*Check out OCR technology*

I used to have software that would also recognize the text and add it to my address book. It is referred to as OCR which stands for Optical Character Recognition.


----------

